# Flattened Cube (iOS)



## Itheme (Sep 30, 2011)

Good news everyone!
Sorry for posting twice.
I wrote a free iPhone app. It's a kind of a flatten Rubik's cube but in a little different way and flattened to a surface.
appstore link
Hope you enjoy.


----------



## BeltedYapper (Oct 19, 2011)

great app! Rather fun, keep it the way it is.


----------



## cubernya (Oct 19, 2011)

Aww it requires the latest software... Guess it's time to update to 4.3


----------



## BeltedYapper (Oct 19, 2011)

It's now 5.0, where have you been?


----------



## cubernya (Oct 19, 2011)

It requires 4.3 

I actually wasn't thinking, it's 10:30 at night here so I don't have to.


----------

